# Briggs and Stratton 8 hp power increase



## bertram31 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just purchased a Toro Rear Engine Rider 8-32 with B/S 8 hp. Runs great but wish it had a little more power. How much additional hp could get I get with maximum overhaul, i.e., bore the cylinder, larger piston, and shaving head. Or ideally I would like to find a 12 hp but not sure if it would fit. Appreciate any info you can provide............


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I think I would check into a 10-12HP engine before I would try to soup up an 8 HP. Should not be that hard. Of course you may have to drill new mounting holes, match the electrical up.

BG


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Unless you have "free" access to a machine shop and a buddy who can get you the parts at cost, trying to upgrade that engine would cost more than buying a new engine.


----------

